# Donut Girls 9-14 - by Durin (~BBW, Eating, Appetite Stimulant, Romance, ~XWG )



## Durin (Nov 27, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Appetite Stimulant,Triage romance, ~XWG _- Tracy begins her career as a food tester

*Donut Girls 9-14
by Durin 
[For chapters 1-8 please click here]
​*
*Donut Girls - Part Nine*

Greg started hauling in bags from the van. Once he had all the bags inside he started unloading mysterious white boxes. Soon he had those opened up and began to put tempting desserts on the table. Each one would have been enough for a normal dessert for a dinner party. Not for this dinner party.

There were a few boxes of mixed donuts (You can’t stray from tradition). Among the delectable treats Greg placed on the table were about 20 different kinds of cheesecake, a chocolate cake, cookies of various kinds, and Jake Brother’s signature Baklava.

Tracy’s mouth started watering, as she looked at all the wonderful sweets before her. She poured herself another cup of coffee mixed with the rich cream in order to keep her mind off the cornucopia of fattening foods before her. As she finished her cup of coffee she felt even hungrier than she did before dinner, which was very odd. Her hands were almost shaking with the desire to grab some of the sweets before her.

“Tracy Dear, do dig in and enjoy some of these desserts. I would like you to let me know what you think about the various sweets as you go along. You will be helping our callers decide what cheesecake’s to order from our catalogue so I would like you to try a piece of everyone of our cheesecake’s even if it’s just a bite. That way when you start working tomorrow you will be able to help the customers. Everybody else have fun,” said Christina

With that, Tracy placed the first slice of Cheesecake on her plate. It was Key Lime Cheesecake, which Tracy thought looked good. She loved the tart taste of that slice and started working her way through the different cheesecake options.

There was the original New York Style Cheesecake, Chocolate Chip, Chocolate Lovers, Chocolate Raspberry, Peanut Butter Cup, Mint Chocolate Chip, Pumpkin, Lemon, Coffee Bean, Apple Pie, Snicker Special, Caramel Delight, Orange Peel, Cinnamon & Spice, Turtle, Banana Cream, Amaretto, Berry Delight, Key Lime, and Bourbon Cream.

Tracy had no problem eating her first four slices she felt so hungry. Tracy was amazed that she could eat like a bottomless pit even though she had already eaten the biggest meal she could remember. She understood that part of the job was providing feedback on what she was eating so after every slice she would stop and drink some coffee and tell Christina what she liked about each Cheesecake she was eating.

Christina was watching Tracy eat and smiled with amusement at the passion the girl was showing at her new job. What Christina knew that Tracy didn’t was that she was drinking a special appetite stimulant that Alexandria had discovered with each sip of her creamy coffee. The appetite stimulant was very strong and it suppressed feelings of fullness in addition to stimulating the hunger centers in the brain. Alexandria was an intern at one of the big pharmaceutical companies and she had found this serum when she was doing her intern job. 

The appetite stimulent was one of the multiple dead ends in the search for the ultimate obesity cure. One researcher thought he was headed in the right direction but what he found was a way to increase appetite not suppress it. All the trials with mice and everything were started but halfway through they realized it was having the opposite effect.

Then, although it would have a drastically smaller audience the drug was tested for people who were medically underweight and for anorexics. At first the tests were met with stunning success. Start putting the drug in the food of a half starved rat and the rat would keep eating indefinitely. The rats would only stop eating if they were in danger of rupturing their stomachs. The problem they found in all the lab tests was the drug was too good. It would fill out someone who was metabolically underweight but it would not stop there. The rats would keep eating until they became so fat they could hardly move. 

No one kept testing to see if the rat would keep eating once they reached that state. Unfortunately at that point the plug was pulled on the trial. Also as part of this research they found that the drug was mildly addictive. It hit the pleasure centers of the brain when the subject was eating. It was never tried on a human subject until Tracy.

Tracy felt like she was on her fourth leg when it came to eating. She would eat two or three slices of cheesecake, then she would take a break to drink some coffee and then she would feel hungry all over again and eat some more. Tracy was not watching the other people at the table. Every time she would take her eyes of the delicious morsels before her Christina would ask her what she liked about the various treats. 

She did not see that Greg stopped eating after one piece of baklava, that Angela gave up eating after one slice of Cheesecake and that Alexandria had never eaten at all but was studying Tracy and writing things in a notebook. Only Christina was able to keep eating desserts and she mostly watched Tracy and sampled.

Angela was amazed at Tracy’s eating abilities but Greg kept her plied with wine and Angela spent most of the time Tracy was eating chatting with her uncle. Angela was happy that Tracy took to her family’s lifestyle with gusto. She was worried that Tracy would be freaked out. Instead she was eating like a feedee. Angela was happy for her friend; she knew Tracy liked the Dandalos. While Tracy was on her 16th slice of cheesecake working herself through the Jake Brother’s selection she had to stop and catch her breath. 

At this time Greg asked Angela to come help him with the dishes in the Kitchen. Angela followed her favorite uncle willingly. Greg had pulled this diversion so Angela would not notice her friend’s plight.

“Hfhh ….. don’t know how I can eat this much”, said Tracy panting.

Tracy had been heedless in eating and she had crumbs and whipped cream around her mouth and she had a cookie in either hand. Her tummy was amazingly distended and her skirt was drum tight even with being unbuttoned and unzipped. Tracy continued munching on the cookies she had in either hand.

“Tracy you look tired, I am going to ask Angela if she wants to spend the night and you can too. Why don’t you rest in the sitting room and I will bring you some pajamas to relax in and then you can finish your dessert”, said Alexandria.

“Hmm that sounds good”, said Tracy in a dreamlike state.

Alexandria, winking and smiling at her mother, went around the table to help Tracy up. Christina who was more often the one eating herself to gluttonous ecstasy smiled at Tracy who had her eyes closed and was massaging her belly absentmindedly. 

Alexandria helped Tracy up into a standing position. Christina giggled when she saw her fat daughter helping Tracy to her feet. Christina knew that both of them together just barely outweighed her. Christina thought her daughter looked very pretty at 459 pounds and thought she might even weigh a little more than her mother when at this age. 

When Tracy was standing, the fact that her belly was distended, was even more prominent. Tracy looked very sleepy which was another side effect of the drug. Tracy allowed Alexandria to guide her into the nearby room and got her settled on the couch. 

Soon after that snore’s were coming from the nearby sitting room. Tracy had fallen asleep.


----------



## Durin (Feb 2, 2007)

*Donut Girls &#8211; Part 10*

Alexandria was looked lovingly at Tracy, as she lay sprawled out on the sofa in the den. Tracy’s belly poured out of the gap in her denim skirt where it was unzipped. Alexandria knew that Tracy would likely never be able to fit into that jean's skirt again. Alexandria also smiled as she looked at Tracy’s tight turtleneck shirt trying to hold her vast stomach in. The shirt gave up and curled up with each breath the sleeping Tracy took. Watching Tracy binge on the delectable fattening treats had made Alexandria hot with desire.

“You come by it honestly,” Greg said.

“What are you talking about, Dad?

“I saw you as Tracy started to eat her dessert, you are just as much of a Feeder as your old man. It’s O.K. to enjoy watching people eat and to get fatter, but what we are doing to Tracy is against her will. I’m not sure I can agree with what you and your Mother are doing, no matter what you say.”

“Oh, like you never sabotaged Mom and I when we were on a diet. I remember Here, honey I bought this box of chocolates, you look a little down; how about a bowl of ice cream. Ohh you don’t want to do P.E. I’ll get you a medical letter so you can sit it out.'”

“O.K. Alexandria I agree I helped you and your Mom along as you gained weight. But Tracy is taking this drug, that’s different.”

“It might be different but it is necessary,” said Christina as her motorized chair rolled quietly into the room.

“The 'Obesity Epidemic' has been the rallying cry to oppress and discriminate against Fat People everywher,' declared Christina. "Now if this serum is found safe after testing it on Tracy, we can disseminate it to the wider population. And they will soon be a much wider population after we get through with them. What will happen if the skinniest suddenly gain weight? We will have won. No more discrimination against fat people. Also, the fact that Jake Brothers will have an ever expanding customer base will be good news also.” .

“I still don’t think what we are doing to Tracy is right dear, but she seems to be enjoying herself so I will bow to your wishes. I know that without having a little Feedee in her she would not have been able to keep up with Alexandria and you even before we fed her the drug, and I loved watching her stuff herself with your dessert. How big do you think she will get?”

[Alexandria had pondered about this. As a scientist she was fascinated by the scientific implications of this breakthrough drug. To think that it had ended up in a dust heap of unused medicine’s that did not have an application disturbed her. Alexandria had seen the uses of the serum XXXXXL the minute she found the Top Secret Drug Trial information in her shred pile at work. She had an easy time obtaining a sample of the drug, because lots of the drug had been produced for the Human Trials they were about to start. Alexandria had an even easier time getting more of the drug produced on the sly. Alexandria was so happy to see Tracy’s amazing reaction to XXXXXL; she knew that Tracy was just the tip of the ice burg.]

“Well with Tracy’s reaction to the appetite stimulant I would guess she could gain almost an unlimitless amount of weight. We gave her a really large dose to start her off and I am really working in the dark right now. I am guessing if properly administered Tracy could easily gain 1500lbs. The problem we are going to have to work on is we don’t want her to gain weight that fast really. She’s a sophomore in high school and we don’t want her parents to freak out. We want as much weight gain as possible to be natural, giving Tracy small doses around the clock to keep her eating as much as possible would be the best idea. My guess is that by around the time Tracy will be graduating she will be about 600lbs. Still barely mobile, ohh I am looking forward to stuffing her,” said Alexandria.

“Why don’t we dose her parents as well?” suggested Christina with a smile.

“That’s a possibility, but how do we administer the dose?” asked Alexandria.

“Didn’t Angela say Tracy’s folks live out in the country, why don’t you go spend the night with your friend occasionally and dose their well with XXXXXL,” suggested Greg.

“Yes, Tracy’s mom is a real estate broker and she comes in to pick up trays of donuts for the sales meetings on Tuesdays. I think we should start putting a little something extra with Mrs. Jones’ packages.” Said Christina.

“Let’s let her sleep off her binge and then we can wake Tracy up at midnight for her midnight snack,” giggled Alexandria

With that Greg left followed by Christina’s slow motorized chair. Alexandria turned down the lights for the sleeping girl sprawled on the couch. Alexandria ran her hands down her hips admiring her own pillowy fat form. Alexandria flushed with pleasure when she considered that Tracy was going to get fatter than anyone ever before. Alexandria started humming as she went to help her father haul in more groceries for Tracy’s midnight snack.

[Continued in post #4 of this thread)


----------



## BTB (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so glad that you will continue this story!


----------



## Durin (Feb 9, 2007)

*Donut Girls - Eleven*


Tracy felt so completely happy and at peace with herself. She had never felt that way before. She had always struggled with insecurity and always had a hard time being relaxed with herself. Tracy felt like she was in a soft warm womb and never wanted to leave that place. She felt like she was connected to everything else, like she got to peak behind the curtains of the Universe and got to feel the point of it all. That everything was O.K. Tracy felt like she had found herself and her purpose in life.

As we all do when we are waking up especially when we are waking up in a strange place Tracy tried to review everything that had happened to get where she was. 

For Tracy everything was kind of hazy, she remembered eating this huge wonderful meal at her new boss’s house and then there was this great dessert. She started to think about what she had eaten but realized she had no idea. It was kind of scary, but Tracy got such a feeling of pleasure that she did not think to hard on the amount of food consumed. It was at that point when Tracy realized how hungry she was. She wondered if there was any additional food left over.

“Are you hungry Tracy,” asked Alexandria in a soft deep voice.

Tracy realized that Alexandria had been sitting under a blanket with her feet up in the easy chair across the way. The lights were dark and the fireplace in the den filled the room with flickering shadows and waving light. Tracy had been friends with Angela for a long time but had never met her cousin Alexandria. It was true that Alexandria was a few years older but Tracy was surprised that she had not met her before now. 

Although thinking back, Tracy vaguely remembered Alexandria one time she had visited Jake Brothers when she was younger. Her only remembrance of Alexandria was a very fat girl sitting at the end of the counter doing her homework while eating from a platter of donuts and sweets. Tracy who was fat at that time had been amazed and slightly envious of the fat girl. Amazed at the size of young Alexandria and envious of the sweet feast that lay beside her math books. 

“You must be reading my mind Alexandria. I am starving and I don’t even know why, I just ate that feast earlier this evening. Everything seems fuzzy somehow, what time is it?”

“It’s just after midnight. How about a midnight snack?”

Alexandria started the process of standing up from her seat opposite Tracy. Tracy could clearly see that in took a little quite a bit of effort for Alexandria to get her almost 500 lb body moving. Once Alexandria was standing her body was still jiggling from the movement. Tracy realized in looking at Alexandria’s body that she was beautiful in her own grand way. 

Alexandria came over to help Tracy get up from her reclining position on the couch. Someone had covered Tracy with a blanket. Alexandria winked flirtatiously at Tracy and swept the blanket off her resting body. The fact of Tracy’s unzipped, unbuttonable skirt became readily apparent to both Tracy and to Alexandria.

“Someone’s been a naughty fatty,” said Alexandria in a teasing voice as she put her hand on Tracy’s belly that flowed out of the unclose able gap in her skirt. 

Tracy almost gasped in surprise. First she never had anyone touch her belly and never anyone who was treating it as lovingly as Alexandria was; secondly she couldn’t believe that she had eaten so much that her skirt would not fit. Well the skirt was way too tight to begin with but Tracy had been in denial about her need to buy more new fatter clothes.

Alexandria continued to rub Tracy’s belly and kissed it before she gave her hand to the supine girl and helped her to her feet.

Tracy was still in shock about Alexandria’s actions but she was also happy in a strange way. Tracy had never had anyone complement her on her fat belly. Always it was her Mother who she rarely saw that was always lecturing Tracy on how fat she was, and how she would never find a man who would date her. It was like Tracy had stepped into some parallel universe. 

“Let’s go make that belly bigger, but first let’s get you something comfortable to wear,” said Alexandria with a wink as she led a pliable Tracy by the arm.

:eat1:


----------



## Durin (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracy thought she was in a dream as Alexandria led her through the Dandalos’ home up to Alexandria’s bedroom. Alexandria looked like some type of sumo- wrestler geisha in her kimono like robe. When they reached the bedroom, Alexandria fetched another oriental looking robe for Tracy. Alexandria was motioning for her to shuck her clothes and put on the robe when she froze as if in fright. Alexandria had a mirror that ran the length of one wall in her room. 

“I don’t think I want to undress in front of all that mirror”, said Tracy in a quiet voice.”

“Yeah, I was not so happy to have that mirror either but Mom insisted that I get used to loving my body, and the best way to do that is to live with a mirror,” said Alexandria with a smile.

Even though she was very self conscious Tracy started getting out of her too tight turtleneck and skirt that she had worn to the Dandalos’s. With each piece of clothing she took off and laid on the bed Tracy revealed more of her creamy fat body. Tracy’s large hips, thighs and butt were even more evident when the only thing she had on was a straining pair of panties. Tracy could not fully take in how fat she had gotten, compared to the image she had of herself in her mind. She was shamed and embarrassed as she looked at her naked self. Then Alexandria slapped her on her butt.

“Boy, do you have a beautiful butt, what a pear you are,” said Alexandria in an envious voice.

“A what?” said Tracy in a sort of strangled voice.

“A pear,” said Alexandria slowly as if she was talking to a slow child, “ someone who carries all their weight and fat on the lower part of their body."

" See I am an Apple,” said Alexandria as she slowly took off her kimono-robe, “ I carry most of my fat in my big belly.”

It was true. Even though Alexandria was much fatter than Tracy, Tracy could tell that proportionally she had the bigger bottom. Tracy was also amazed at the sight of Tracy’s multi-segmented fat hanging belly. They stood there studying each other in the mirror for a while before Tracy could ask the question that Alexandria knew was coming.

“Can I touch it?” asked Tracy in an almost startled voice not quite believing she had verbalized her thought out loud. 

Tracy’s answer was Alexandria walking in her swaying walk towards her taking her hands and placing them underneath her belly where her softest most delicate skin was. The dance of discovery lasted until two sweaty fat bodies collapsed on each side of Alexandria’s King &#8211; size bed in happiness. 

Some time later after the spooning, hugging, communion Tracy broke the calm by flatly stating. 

“Now I really need that Midnight Snack.”

Alexandria led her lover, both in flowing commodious robes, to the kitchen where a whole other set of delights awaited them.


----------



## Durin (Jun 25, 2007)

*Donut Girls &#8211; Thirteen *

Tracy was blissfully happy as she lounged in a chaise near the kitchen while Alexandria clinked around the kitchen preparing Tracy’s midnight snack. Tracy watched her lover avidly as she assembled a dessert extravaganza. That is truly something if you were a member of the Dandalos family as Tracy was finding out. Tracy watched Alexandria’s swaying fat body with pleasure. Tracy who lived in a household that stigmatized fat was amazed that she had fallen in love with a super-sized lover. 

Tracy heard the buzzing sound of a milkshake machine and watched Alexandria mix all sorts of things into her drink. While Tracy waited for the rest of her dessert she was snacking on a few pieces of the Baklava that had escaped being devoured at dinner. The crispy sweet honeyed morsels went down quite easily but now Tracy was even more hungry and thirsty too.

“When is my Deluxe Milkshake going to be ready, I’m Thirsty,” said Tracy.

“Almost ready Love,” said Alexandria as she poured the mixture into a huge mug. 

Alexandria walked back to the chair next to Tracy and set her Mega Shake on the side table.

“Here’s your Shake, I’m working on the rest of the dessert extravaganza.”

Tracy’s mouth was watering as Alexandria set the mug on the table. Sex had seemed to unleash even more hunger and desire in her. Tracy quickly picked up the shake and started sucking loudly through the two straws. Tracy was so involved in consuming her giant milkshake that she did not even pay much attention to Alexandria’s sly smile or her swaying backside.

The chocolate milkshake was in a huge beer mug like you see at most restaurants these days. It was a very thick shake made with Jake Brothers chocolate ice cream and with real cream not milk. It had a few very special ingredients, one of them was the weight gain serum XXXXXL, a light sedative, and conventional weight gain powder.

Before Tracy could realize it she had sucked down the huge milkshake. Tracy was worried that she would not be able to enjoy the rest of her food that Alexandria was going to bring but oddly enough it seemed to her that as she drank the milkshake the hungrier she got. 

By the time Alexandria returned with their respective dessert feasts to lay on the nearby kitchen table Tracy almost leaped out of her chair propelled by hunger alone. Tracy found out that it was a little harder to climb out of her chaise than it was to sit down. Panting she hauled herself up and across the room to take a seat at the kitchen table before Alexandria had set the last pie on the table.

“My aren’t we a hungry little piggy?” said Alexandria in a sultry tone.

Tracy felt a little shudder of shame as Alexandria talked to her this way but looking into Alexandria’s face she realized the barb meant no harm. She could give as good as she got.

“Well I wouldn’t be so hungry if you didn’t take your sweet time getting everything ready.”

“You look so hungry little piggy, I’m sorry I kept you waiting for your goodies. Here let me feed you.”

At that, Alexandria took a fork full of the German chocolate cake that stood on the table and brought the fork to Tracy’s trembling mouth. Tracy was so hungry all of a sudden. She would eat each bite quickly as Alexandria fed her but Alexandria was almost taunting her with the slowness of each huge forkful that she brought to her mouth. 

“Come on Alexandria, if you can’t feed me faster than that I’ll feed myself,” burbled Tracy around a mouthful of Cake.

“So I am not feeding my hungry little piggy fast enough,” said Alexandria with a mocking tone. “How about you just use your hands.”

Alexandria meant it as a Joke, she was only baiting Tracy, but Tracy believed her. Tracy picked up the slice of Cake before her and started shoving it into her mouth at breakneck speed. Alexandria brought the whole cake to the table and started cutting it into slices for Tracy and her to eat. One slice for Alexandria, the rest of the cake was reserved for Tracy’s binging. 

Soon only the ruins of a very large Chocolate Cake remained. Alexandria had been organizing the next round of dessert while Tracy had been shoving slice after slice of rich creamy chocolate cake into her greedy mouth. Thankfully Alexandria had the forethought to drape Tracy’s front with several large napkins as she ate or her robe would have been ruined. A hallo of cake debris and frosting circled Tracy’s mouth. 

Tracy groaned with pleasure as she finished swallowing the last piece of cake.

“Thhrsty,” moaned Tracy.

Apparently the intensity of the Hunger brought on by XXXXXL serum had not given Tracy enough time to stop and drink while she ate. Alexandria had thought ahead and had a few extra large mugs of heavy cream laced with XXXXXL for Tracy to drink. Alexandria handed the first mug to Tracy and she started chugging the rich mixture and soon put her hand out for the next mug, which Alexandria dutifully handed to Tracy. After drinking a third mug of heavy cream, Tracy was amazed to feel hunger pangs despite the fact that her stomach felt so full. Even that sensation of fullness was shouted down by a surge of huger that Tracy couldn’t deny.

While Tracy had been chugging mugs of heavy cream. Alexandria had been cutting the five pies that Tracy was going to be eating in her next course. Apple, Cherry, Black Raspberry, Rhubarb, and Pumpkin pie slices were placed in the bottom of a huge bowl. And then scoop after scoop of old fashioned vanilla ice cream was placed in the bowl until no more ice cream would fit. It was a dessert that would feed a group of at least 8 people. Alexandria placed this next dessert course before Tracy just as she finished drinking her last mug of heavy cream. Alexandria placed a large spoon in Tracy’s hand. Tracy soon put the spoon to work as moans of pleasure escaped her lips.

With each delightful devilish bite Tracy felt that she was leaving her old insecure self behind. Even though her hunger seemed unnatural in its intensity it felt right to Tracy in some strange way as well. Tracy knew that her beautiful fat sexy lover Alexandria wanted her to give into her hunger and embrace her fat body. With each bite Tracy was affirming her love for the first person that had accepted her and loved her fat form. For that person Tracy was willing to gain any amount of weight if it would seal Alexandria’s love for her. But even more, as Tracy experienced pleasure she never knew was possible in this binge, she knew she never wanted to stop. She decided she would keep eating for her lover long past the point of fullness but to the point of painful ecstasy. 

Seven sets of pie slices, four gallons of ice cream, and 10 mugs of heavy cream later Tracy had reached that point. Tracy could barely swallow down the last scrapings of pie without throwing up. All she could do was lean back in her chair close her eyes and concentrate on breathing. Tracy was so far beyond feeling stuffed she was almost in physical agony, yet she still felt hungry that if she did not feel sick she would have continued to stuff more food in. 

On the table and all around smeared over Tracy’s front and face was the evidence of her amazing binge. Sometime after the first round of pie and ice cream Alexandria had decided it was not worth it to keep the kimono clean, but had Tracy shuck out of it as she ate. So Tracy sat gloriously naked at the kitchen table, her belly clearly straining to hold in all the calories she had placed into it. 

Alexandria knew she had to get Tracy somewhere to lie down and digest her midnight snack. For that she enlisted the aid of her Father Greg who had wheeled in another extra, extra wide wheel chair for in order to move the Tracy to a bedroom where she could sleep off the binge. It was 3:00a.m. and Greg knew that Christina would soon be up to start her morning maintenance eating. 

It took both Alexandria and Greg to help Tracy up out of her chair and into a wheelchair. They wheeled a moaning Tracy clutching her swollen belly down the hall to a nearby guest bedroom. Greg made not a sound during the whole operation until they had Tracy insconsed snoring in bed. 

“Here you will need this,” said Greg as he handed his daughter a squeeze bottle of something. 

“What’s this for?”

“It’s for rubbing Tracy’s skin to prevent stretch marks. We always use it when your Mom is binging. See being a Feeder isn’t all fun and games there’s work too.” Said Greg with a smile.

Alexandria also smiled and started to rub Tracy’s naked body with the special cream enjoying every minute of feeling her Feedee’s growing body.

(continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## BTB (Jun 25, 2007)

I am really glad that you did continue this story durin, I do really enjoy it and hoped that it would not abandoned.


----------



## Observer (Jun 26, 2007)

Agreeing with BTB - and moving the whole set back to Recent Additions


----------



## Durin (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow- Getting a recomendation from the Observer is truly awesome. 

:bow: 

Glad to know you all liked it. I thought chapter 13 was one of the best. I feel like I have left Christina's romance and wedding to Greg undone so I am going to have to return and revisit that. 

:eat1: 

Then Breakfast for Tracy and Angela

:eat1:


----------



## Durin (Jul 11, 2007)

*Donut Girls  14*

After helping Alexandria transport her sated lover, Greg went back to the Kitchen to get things prepped for Christinas early morning donut binge. Greg, having been around Jake Brothers for a while, had learned how to run all the equipment. Greg would never be a great cook like his wife but he could produce some really good donuts. (The Secret being that he still had Christina test the glaze.) 

Greg had been aroused by Tracys binging. It reminded him of the year he met Christina and the love they shared as he fed his feedee. Greg wanted his daughter to be happy and although he would have wished her to fall in love with one of the boys who worked at the shop he was happy that Alexandria had followed her heart.

The one he was really concerned about was Tracy. What would her reaction be if she knew the fuel for her binging was not just desire but a drug? This XXXXXL. Greg knew that Alexandria wanted Tracys gaining to be slow, but he could see that was impossible. For a Feeder this drug was a panacea, giving the Feeder absolute power over the Feedees will. Greg who also was a Feeder, was of the old school and felt that there would be unseen repercussions of this plan Christiana and Alexandria had hatched. And he knew in his gut that there was no possible way Tracy would finish high school with her mobility intact.

Hello Dear, said Christina as she silently wheeled her motorized chair, into the kitchen. I could smell the donuts, boy am I hungry.

Christina was dressed in her tight midriff pajama top she liked to sleep in. Her Belly flowed out in front of her and covered her thighs even as it forced her legs wide finding rest between her enormous thighs. 

Greg staring at his wife, lost his concentration as his body was wracked by desire as he studied every curve, roll, bulge of her enormous beautiful body. Christina had chubby feet covered with the hanging fat of her calfs above. Her Thighs had saddlebags on each hip, and her huge triple belly with surging rolls of fat that surrounded her whole body held Gregs gaze as he followed this beautiful roadmap higher. Past Christinas amazing cleavage, past the triple and quadruple chins and all the way to her puffy fat face Gregs eyes roamed. This journey finally ended when Greg stared deeply into his wifes eyes. He was completely at the mercy of this woman he loved and desired so much. 

Many people think that Feeders are dominates who get off on controlling women, when in actually they are true submissives that want to cater to their mistresses every whim. This is the table that is turned on all Feeders, the power in the relationship belongs to the Feedee. 

I am ready for my early morning Donut Binge, said Christina coyly.

Christina saw the lust and desire in Gregs eyes and she was determined to have him firmly join her and Alexandria as they planned on how to unleash XXXXXL on the world. She had watched Greg moping around as he prepped for her morning binge. She knew that he disagreed with her plans. She was going to change his mind permanently. 

Honey I am feeling particularly hungry this morning could you get some mugs of heavy cream and weight gain powder for me. Also I would like to have about quadruple the size of batch. I guess Tracy has inspired me.

Greg immediately started the Donut Machine and soon the sounds of donut batter hitting hot grease could be heard in the kitchen. Greg then cued the glaze once Christina had tasted it several times, giving him careful instruction. As soon as the Donut Machine started Greg had to make a huge batch of batter and pour it into the hopper. Christina was having Greg make a batch the same size as the workers at Jake Brothers would be making for the morning rush.

While Greg worked Christina positioned herself at the end of the long conveyor. Greg had rigged a ramp and table where Christina could sit and eat the hot honeydipped donuts as they slid off the conveyor. The table was concave so if she could not eat as fast as the conveyor spit the donuts out, the hot donuts would pile up for her to eat at her pace. Christina had made a vow to herself that she would never leave that table until all the donuts were consumed.

Sometimes on the weekend Christina would sit there all morning watching TV and eating on the donuts she grew up and out with. Sometimes she would have Greg make extra or special batches. But she would never move from that table until she had eaten every crumb.

Greg and Alexandria joked that Christinas donut table looked a lot like the crab sorting tables used by Alaskan king crab fisherman. Occasionally Alexandria would join her mother for her morning binge. Each of them cheering on the other.

Soon the hot donuts were pouring out of Christinas end of the conveyor and she greedily snapped them into her mouth, chewing them quickly as she washed the sugary treats down with heavy cream. Christina continued to eat the donuts as fast as they popped out but eventually a backlog of uneaten donuts started to build up. Christina paid no attention to this, but continued to eat steadily at her own pace.

Greg watched this glorious gluttony, and he could not help but think that Christina in ordering such a large batch, had finally set the amount she could eat far too high. Although Christinas weight had fluctuated upwards from year to year, she had not actively tried to gain weight since shortly before Alexandria was born. Always living in a Food Loving, Fat Affirming atmosphere had been enough to expand Christinas waistline.

Greg watched his fat wife in amazement as she binged like she hadnt in years. Ohh she had always overeaten. But that Fire of Desire for unlimited food was extinguished when kind fat doctor Johnson had cautioned Christina to take it easy. A year after their marriage with Alexandria on the way Christina was clocking in at close to 639lbs. Dr Johnson who was a frequent visitor to Jake Brothers weighed about 450lbs, but he knew that there was a doorway of decreased mobility that Christina was going to cross when she got close to 700lbs. Christina had taken Dr. Johnsons concerns to heart, and she had locked the Beast back in its cage and tried to only binge when she really needed to. 

In fact she had only capitulated to using a motorized wheelchair at all times in the last few years. Instead of unleashing her inner feedee, she vicariously enjoyed watching other people gain. The fact of Alexandrias SSBBW status had more to do with Christina treating her daughter as her father had treated her, than in Gregs feederism. Which had , since Dr. Johnsons advise, been relegated to fantasy and roleplaying between Christina and himself. Although Greg mourned Christina as feedee, She was still a very fat woman that could turn him on with the slightest touch. 

Christina seemed unconcerned as donuts continued to fill her table faster than she could possibly eat them. They piled higher and higher and Christina continued to eat at a leisurly pace often taking time to drink more and more heavy cream. Greg continued to fill mug after mug of the extremely rich cream for his binging wife and set them in front of her on the table. Finally before the sticky goodness started spilling over the side of the large table the conveyor stopped as the hopper had run out of batter. Christina did not slow down once the conveyor stopped but continued eating at the same continual pace. 

Greg who had seen one young girl eat herself into a comatose state that night was amazed that his wife was preparing to eat far more than the moaning Tracy had eaten in her midnight binge. Apparently even with the aid of XXXXXL, Tracy was nowhere in the league of the matron of the Dandalos household. Greg felt himself grow hard watching his wife. Apparently Christine noticed and winked.

You could be useful and rub my belly to make room for the rest of these wonderful donuts, said Christine between bites.

Greg kneeled down before Christina and started rubbing her amazingly gigantic belly. He got lost in every fold of her body. Christina moaned and kept shoving donut after donut into her mouth, her chins jiggling with her as she chewed and swallowed. 

Finally hours later Christina, covered in glaze, finished the last bite of the last donut and closed her eyes with contentment despite the pain of fullness. 

Greg who had been rubbing her belly and whispering encouragement, lay exhausted by desire on the floor. He had come at least four times, as Christina binged for him. Christina drew her chair away from the table so Greg could get up off the floor.

Im not sure I can get up, said Greg

Come on bunny, joked Christina. I need you to help wash me off, so we can start getting breakfast ready for the girls


----------



## hwkeye13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Please continue this story! Great job so far!


----------



## Ravens-son (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the story, like how it's proceeding. The continuance of having Tracy in the dark makes me a bit uneasy, willing and eager overeating is always much more fun.

I like the global(?) plan they have in store and want to see how that unfolds.

But I would like to provide some constructive criticism. A lot of the dialogue is a bit stilted, it doesn't quite flow like a real conversation. There's nothing that can't be fixed with a little editing (and I will offer help on that if you want any), but it takes me out of the story when characters just speak only to get the story across.

But yeah, this and Hogswatch are awesome and I'm hoping for more to come.


----------

